
Ask HN: Where do you go to get recruiters to find you a job? - adgasf
I&#x27;m looking for a new role, but would like to work with recruiters to reduce time consuming job searches and applications. Where can you go to basically announce to recruiters that it&#x27;s worth their time to find a good job match for you, rather than just spam by keywords?<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to continue to be a good employee at my current job, have time to spend with my family, and develop my side projects. So I&#x27;d much prefer a recruiter to go to bat for me so all I&#x27;d have to do is show up for the interview.<p>I&#x27;m leaving because I feel that both professional and skill growth at my current company is limited, but otherwise have a good relationship with everyone I work with, so I&#x27;m in no rush to do an intensive job search on my own.<p>Thanks HN!
======
akoria
LinkedIn is pretty good at getting you spammed out to recruiters. Be careful,
though. Do some research before you start negotiating benefits and pay. Know
what you are worth!!

Maybe you work with some consultants at your current job? Maybe ask one of
them to circulate your CV to their agencies. They often get in-roads to other
companies before they go to the public via things like Monster or Dice.

Xing is pretty good in Europe.

------
meric
Do you have LinkedIn?

